# On an average, how long should a 1 hr show take to trans on a wireless network?



## amules2003 (Jan 2, 2006)

I have a new wireless network and seems like the upload time is slow, about an hour to per an hour 1/2 for an hour show? any input.


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

It will depend on the recording quality of the show... which will effect the size of the file.

For me, a 30 minute Best quality takes appx. 70 minutes to transfer.


----------



## amules2003 (Jan 2, 2006)

Cool, is your signal strenth 100% all the time? Well most of the time.


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

Yeah - the TiVo and my wireless router are appx. 10-15 feet away (through there is a side wall that prevents direct line-of-sight.


----------



## Uncle Spanky (May 21, 2004)

amules2003 said:


> I have a new wireless network and seems like the upload time is slow, about an hour to per an hour 1/2 for an hour show? any input.


I have one Tivo using a Linksys usb adaptor running 802.11b, and the other on a 100mb cable through a "usb to 10baseT adaptor", and I can transfer a 30 minute show in about 18 mins in normal network traffic. If no one else is on the network, and I have the full bandwidth, I can move a 30 min show in about 12-13 mins. The Tivos are about 30 feet apart (direct line) and have the usual walls and stuff in-between them.

Its usually quick enough to start the transfer, get a soda from the fridge, and then start watching the show, skipping through the commercials, and finish the show just after the transfer has completed (finish a 30 minute show in 20 mins).

Hope this helps you get a benchmark...

sb


----------

